# Cooking Smoked Baby Back Ribs without a Smoker



## emuleman (Apr 9, 2017)

For all of you guys who are still on the fence and considering purchasing a Sous Vide Cooker, have I got a recipe for you that will hopefully change your mind.  I made some of the best Smoked Baby Back Ribs I have ever had, and I did it all without a smoker!  If you don't believe me take a few minutes and watch my video below. 

Cooking Baby Back Ribs with Sous Vide guarantees you get the most moist and flavorful ribs, without overcooking them and drying them out.  Trust me when I say it is time you get on board and purchase your very own Sous Vide Cooker, as it will become a regular cooking device for you once you experience first hand how delicious things cook this way.













rib1.png



__ emuleman
__ Apr 9, 2017


















rib2.png



__ emuleman
__ Apr 9, 2017


















rib3.png



__ emuleman
__ Apr 9, 2017


















rib4.png



__ emuleman
__ Apr 9, 2017


















rib5.png



__ emuleman
__ Apr 9, 2017


















rib6.png



__ emuleman
__ Apr 9, 2017


















rib7.png



__ emuleman
__ Apr 9, 2017








Thanks for watching, and let me know if this video convinced you to purchase your very own Sous Vide Cooker.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 9, 2017)

I have to give you point for this one.

Great video, but getting guys to go from their smokers to a SV machine for ribs is going to be a tough sell.

Although the ribs you cooked looked delicious!

Al


----------



## emuleman (Apr 9, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> I have to give you point for this one.
> 
> Great video, but getting guys to go from their smokers to a SV machine for ribs is going to be a tough sell.
> 
> ...


I know Al, it is a hard sale convincing those that already have a smoker to try this recipe, but trust me when I say they came out absolutely delicious, and juicier than any results I have gotten from smoking them the traditional way.  This recipe is also perfect for those who might live in a apartment and have no room for a full size smoker, or those who wish to cook smoked food during the winter months when several feet of snow might making smoking them the traditional way more difficult.

I am thinking next time I think I will smoke them the traditional way, 3 hours in the smoker, then cook them for 4-6 hours in the Sous Vide Cooker to assure I don't overcook them and to help them remain juicy.  I am thinking combining traditional smoking methods with the Sous Vide might be the way to go.  That way you have all the great smoke flavor and cooked perfectly.

Thanks for watching and your comments Al.


----------



## bigfoot21075 (Apr 10, 2017)

i did the SousVide Ribs a while back, actually I have done them twice now with the same results. Yes, they are the moistest ribs (I did spares once and Baby Back the other) I have EVER had - anywhere. The problem I had with them and could NOT get over was the texture, they were the EXACT same texture all the way through the rib, every rib. Even after a ride on my smoking hot gas grill to crunchify parts of the exterior, the inner texture was just "odd".


----------



## emuleman (Apr 10, 2017)

Bigfoot21075 said:


> i did the SousVide Ribs a while back, actually I have done them twice now with the same results. Yes, they are the moistest ribs (I did spares once and Baby Back the other) I have EVER had - anywhere. The problem I had with them and could NOT get over was the texture, they were the EXACT same texture all the way through the rib, every rib. Even after a ride on my smoking hot gas grill to crunchify parts of the exterior, the inner texture was just "odd".


I am curious what temperature and for what amount of time you cooked those ribs at.  I have found a very interesting article specifically talking about cooking ribs sous vide, and their are quite a few different options and temperatures you can use to produce different results.  Temps can range from 145-165 degrees, and time can range from 4 hours all the way to 36 hours, and each method creates a slightly different texture and taste.  I was happy at 165 degrees for around 6-7 hours, but next time I might go for a lower temperature and longer cooking time to see how that changes things.  I will leave a link below if anybody is interested in checking it out.

http://www.seriouseats.com/2015/09/the-food-lab-complete-guide-sous-vide-pork-ribs.html


----------



## bigfoot21075 (Apr 10, 2017)

I also used Kenji's article for my runs (serious eats is a FANTASTIC website). My first was 150 for 30 hours, my second ran 155 for 24 hours. I may try this again at 165 as well. Don't get me wrong, there was not a rib left in the pile and my best result was my second try. To say they were "too consistent" may be an oversimplification. When you bite into them they were literally the same texture from top to bottom. I really missed the the differences you get when you normally bite through the meat.

I still have hope for this method, it should be possible to get it just right.


----------



## disco (Apr 11, 2017)

I really don't think it is a choice thing. You need to use all techniques to get varying results!

Nice video and ribs though!

Disco


----------

